# Weight saving ideas -  dual purpose "stuff"



## delicagirl (Sep 2, 2018)

i am redoing my spreadsheet for weight ready for the next trip.  i am trying to be ruthless and looking at each item and thinking  -  does this have at least one use?  is it really essential?  

have our community got some interesting  dual-triple-purpose items in their vans?

Tips for getting weight down....      thank you


----------



## wildebus (Sep 2, 2018)

To be a "Motor Caravan" you have to have a table that can be fixed to a wall or floor.  So I added a pole mount to a standard 4-legged folding table.
Now I have a table that can be fixed in position; freestanding inside the camper; OR used outside to save having  indoor AND outdoor tables. It is also a plastic table that is a LOT lighter than a wooden one of the same size.

Not sure how is going to work, but took a look at the cooking stuff in TK Maxx  (thanks for the tip, Marie  ) and bought a medium sized Wok that I think will do double-duty as a high-sided frying pan (hells with splashing) AND as a saucepan. Not all at the same time of course, but cuts down on cookware.

General weight.
How much water do you really need to carry? Most here seem to carry 100+L as a minimum? I have 2 X 25L containers and I don't think I have ever used just one of them completely. And it would not have been hard to refill at every place I have been anyway.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2018)

String = multi purpose.

Hanging rod in shower = wardrobe rail,

Steaming pan = colander.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 2, 2018)

wildebus said:


> To be a "Motor Caravan" you have to have a table that can be fixed to a wall or floor.  So I added a pole mount to a standard 4-legged folding table.
> Now I have a *table* that can be fixed in position; freestanding inside the camper; OR used outside to save having  indoor AND outdoor tables. It is also a plastic table that is a LOT lighter than a wooden one of the same size.
> 
> Not sure how is going to work, but took a look at the cooking stuff in TK Maxx  (thanks for the tip, Marie  ) and bought a medium sized Wok that I think will do double-duty as a high-sided frying pan (hells with splashing) AND as a saucepan. Not all at the same time of course, but cuts down on cookware.
> ...



my table is very heavy  and i have frequently thought about replacing it with a lighter one...   but it forms the bed base if i sleep downstairs in the winter, and i enjoy it for my laptop of writing...   this winter i will sleep in the cab and see if i actually need to sleep downstairs again (i have double insulated the cab and have not taken in out in winter conditions since then) 

i am looking at my water weight as we speak....


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 2, 2018)

*A proper carpenter*



delicagirl said:


> my table is very heavy  and i have frequently thought about replacing it with a lighter one...   but it forms the bed base if i sleep downstairs in the winter, and i enjoy it for my laptop of writing...   this winter i will sleep in the cab and see if i actually need to sleep downstairs again (i have double insulated the cab and have not taken in out in winter conditions since then)
> 
> i am looking at my water weight as we speak....



Will be able to advise if you can lighten up the table with
MDF
Ply and strengthening slats
Or ???

For ideas look in a kitchen shop but I appreciate normal kitchen worktops are too heavy


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i am looking at my water weight as we speak....



Have you thought about hydro tablets, lot lighter and cheap if you buy in bulk?


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 2, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Have you thought about hydro tablets, lot lighter and cheap if you buy in bulk?



Do you need water to take the tablet with Ral? Okay I will get my coat


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 2, 2018)

i knew i'd get sensible ideas from you two !!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 2, 2018)

Eat less food and do more exercise    :dance:


----------



## wildebus (Sep 2, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> my table is very heavy  and i have frequently thought about replacing it with a lighter one...   but it forms the bed base if i sleep downstairs in the winter, and i enjoy it for my laptop of writing...   this winter i will sleep in the cab and see if i actually need to sleep downstairs again (i have double insulated the cab and have not taken in out in winter conditions since then)
> 
> i am looking at my water weight as we speak....



Given heat rises, would the overcab sleeping area not actually be warmer anyway and so nicer in Winter?

Might have been suggested before but you could drill/route loads of holes in the table/bed base without compromising its strength in any significant way - giving you both a good weight saving AND improved ventilation under the mattress. (use table cloth over holey table if you don't want to see holes)
FWIW, I use the IKEA Bed Slats as a mattress support.  maybe covers 1/3rd of the total mattress area and are very light as well considering their purpose.


----------



## maingate (Sep 2, 2018)

This Company may be able to help you. 

YouTube


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 2, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Given heat rises, would the* overcab sleeping area not actually be warm*er anyway and so nicer in Winter?
> 
> Might have been suggested before but you could drill/route loads of holes in the table/bed base without compromising its strength in any significant way - giving you both a good weight saving AND improved ventilation under the mattress. (use table cloth over holey table if you don't want to see holes)
> FWIW, I use the IKEA Bed Slats as a mattress support.  maybe covers 1/3rd of the total mattress area and are very light as well considering their purpose.



it may well be warmer now that i have insulated it.  When i was in Scotland a couple of years back in winter at -6 with no insulation i needed to sleep downstairs so i could reach the gas fire from my bed and switch it on before getting up.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 2, 2018)

maingate said:


> This Company may be able to help you.
> 
> YouTube



i loved this show and remember it when it first came out.....  i was obese at the time but  since then i dont need to join Fat Fighters any more....  :rabbit:


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i knew i'd get sensible ideas from you two !!!



Hydro tablets do actually exist but not much use for a cup of tea. See Google.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2018)

Not very good for the washing up either!


----------



## davep10000 (Sep 2, 2018)

Is your Deli like mine, and have separate front and rear aircon systems?
If so, and they dont work, and you wont ever need them again, you could strip out the compressor, radiator, piping, airbox etc.
Dave.


----------



## Borders2 (Sep 2, 2018)

A steamer. Main meal in the bottom, and veg and rice or spuds above. 

B2


----------



## Dezi (Sep 2, 2018)

Madam has already made a good start in weight loss department, 11 Kilos.

She is down from 71 to 62 since christmas and is as fit and speedy as a greased racing snake.  

Dezi


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 2, 2018)

Chuck your mattress out and use a self inflating mattress, save loads of weight and volume and can be very comfortable.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 2, 2018)

Ruthless eh?

Nitrogen in the tyres, air out.
Weigh wheels change to steel if alloys are lighter, or vice versa.
Spare wheel, out it goes, along with the jack and tools.
Run on bald tyres, tread weighs kgs.
Balance weights (if any) remove.
Keep oils and coolant at minimum levels.
Any radio, or headset dedicated satnav.etc, out, you can get everything via internet on the phone.
As for books? well enough said.
Carry only as much fuel as strictly necessary, phone will show fuel stations at destination.
Carry no water, with a bit of planning bound to be a supermarket source at journeys end,
might as well remove the water tank itself.
Grey water tank, out that goes, hose or basin (bean can better) straight out on wherever.
Leisure battery, obviously out, the starter will be more than enough. 

Pots and pans.... sling out. Buy as much canned grub as possible, you can heat beans and the like in the
opened can. Dehydrated food when you fancy a slap up feed, but only after a can or 2 becomes available.
Toaster, ridiculous item, bread can be toasted over stove stuck on the end of a lightweight aluminium camping fork.
Kettle? What's wrong with an empty bean can.
Cups, yep the old bean can does it.
Fridge, out it goes. With canned food only carried, it's entirely unnecessary.

Could go on with suggesting more weight saving tips, but I have an idea they won't be appreciated!


----------



## REC (Sep 2, 2018)

Skillet and a wok are all you should need for cooking. I got rid of fry pan, all my baking tins and a mixing bowl. Use wok or skillet to mix in. 
Cushions out ....pillows dual purpose. Have a couple of stronger fabric covers for daytime.
Swimming microfibre towels
Extra crockery is melamine, just a set of two China for us ( my preference, have seen some lovely melamine lately though) 
Tetra packs of wine or decant into a plastic bottle from glass once opened.
Fewer shoes!! Mine not Dave's
Fewer clothes!!  -----""-------"""-----
I suppose it all helps


----------



## REC (Sep 2, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Ruthless eh
> 
> Pots and pans.... sling out. Buy as much canned grub as possible, you can heat beans and the like in the
> opened can. Dehydrated food when you fancy a slap up feed, but only after a can or 2 becomes available.
> ...



I can see that there will be a fair bit of weight loss happening on this diet! It would help with the van weight though!
Maybe just eat out!


----------



## Byronic (Sep 2, 2018)

REC said:


> Maybe just eat out!



Only feasible within the first few days out on a wildcamping trip, the lack of
water for personal hygiene purposes, and no change of clothes means
the only place you're likely to be welcome at is a roadside layby al fresco joint!


----------



## REC (Sep 2, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Only feasible within the first few days out on a wildcamping trip, the lack of
> water for personal hygiene purposes, and no change of clothes means
> the only place you're likely to be welcome at is a roadside layby al fresco
> 
> ...


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2018)

These are really good, bigger, cheaper & wetter than Pitroks 10 x Clinell(R) Bedbath Bed Bath Patient Wipes (Pack of 8) Moisturising Bathing Wipes Rinse-Free Bathing Solution Cleansing and Refreshing (Total 80 Wipes): Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 2, 2018)

izwozral said:


> These are really good, bigger, cheaper & wetter than Pitroks 10 x Clinell(R) Bedbath Bed Bath Patient Wipes (Pack of 8) Moisturising Bathing Wipes Rinse-Free Bathing Solution Cleansing and Refreshing (Total 80 Wipes): Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care



i dont really feel  "thanks"  is appropriate for this izzy   -   its such an "old" persons thing...   i aint there yet !!!!


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2018)

Ignore the name, they are a good way to freshen up.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 3, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Ignore the name, they are a good way to freshen up.



Caz got some bit they were rebadged as festival wet wipes or something, takes the old stigma away haha


----------



## linkshouse (Sep 3, 2018)

izwozral said:


> These are really good, bigger, cheaper & wetter than Pitroks 10 x Clinell(R) Bedbath Bed Bath Patient Wipes (Pack of 8) Moisturising Bathing Wipes Rinse-Free Bathing Solution Cleansing and Refreshing (Total 80 Wipes): Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care



These look grea, definitely going to order some.

Check these out though (related item) - No Rinse Waterless Shampoo Caps - Triple Pack: Amazon.co.uk: Beauty


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 3, 2018)

linkshouse said:


> These look grea, definitely going to order some.
> 
> Check these out though (related item) - No Rinse Waterless Shampoo Caps - Triple Pack: Amazon.co.uk: Beauty



it sounds useful if you  have a microwave to heat them in - i dont have one in the house or van


----------



## davep10000 (Sep 3, 2018)

Perhaps back on track for your original question...

Whats the GVW / Unladen weight for your Delica L300?

On mine, its GVW is 2560Kg, with unladen 2230Kg (1040Kg front, 1190kg rear) - giving a load capacity of 330Kg.

I would imagine your GVW would be very similar to mine.

Dave.


----------



## rockape (Sep 3, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Ruthless eh?
> 
> Nitrogen in the tyres, air out.
> Weigh wheels change to steel if alloys are lighter, or vice versa.
> ...


Your hardly trying to fly a B17 back to an airfield after enemy action over Germany.
By the way ,you have forgotten all of the machine guns, dingys and radio set.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 3, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> Perhaps back on track for your original question...
> 
> Whats the GVW / Unladen weight for your Delica L300?
> 
> ...



hi dave i had a huge thread going on here 2-3 years ago about my van's weight as it was not plated when i bought it.  SVTech plaed it at   GVW 2600  GTW 3500   Axle1  1150  Axle2  1450   Revenue weight  2600.     i got my figures from mitsubishi in japan eventually as i could find nothing in the van or log book at all.


----------



## davep10000 (Sep 3, 2018)

I guess if yours is 2600 GVW, and its a bigger van than mine, you wont have much headroom for payload...
Dave.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 3, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> I guess if yours is 2600 GVW, and its a bigger van than mine, you wont have much headroom for payload...
> Dave.



i pretty well filled the van over the weekend -   with  full water/fuel/toilet cistern tanks,  food, "stuff"  and took it to the weighbridge.    it weighed  2540kgs without me in it.  So i am am dead chuffed...  all the weighing/removing/reweighing seems to be worth it. 

Does anyone have the definitive answer to this please?  When VOSA  weigh you  -   do they weigh the van with driver or without driver?   Is there a  +/- figure for tolerance ?


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 3, 2018)

hairydog said:


> *Assuming that you do plan to drive it*, why on earth would i be going to all this bother if i was not going to drive it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no one can know if the weighbridge is accurate  can they?  unless they have scientific measuring equipment blah blah  -  all i can do is work with the numbers they give me.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 3, 2018)

The margin is 5%, and thats where fines start too. 
Don't forget axle weights.

Yes, van will be weighed with driver and any passengers.


----------



## bobj808 (Sep 3, 2018)

I have a Chausson with L shaped seating (with walkway between) which converts to front bed with a pull out plywood base from one of the couches. The table converts the other part in front of the other couch into the additional bed base. The table weighs a ton (well 15kgs) and is a nuisance to unclip, fold the leg and drop it down to bedbase level. I bought black square steel tubing and knock in L corner joiners (also steel covered in plastic) and a piece of 12mm ply from B and Q (cut to size for free) All bolted up and slides out from under the couch base easy peasy. Used this weekend and does the same job table used to for £30 and weight saving of more than 10 kgs including cheap lightweight table kept in boot. MH looks much more spacious as well. Just finished some led strips as well running off 4 zone remote. Smart. Bob


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 3, 2018)

bobj808 said:


> I have a Chausson with L shaped seating (with walkway between) which converts to front bed with a pull out plywood base from one of the couches. The table converts the other part in front of the other couch into the additional bed base. The table weighs a ton (well 15kgs) and is a nuisance to unclip, fold the leg and drop it down to bedbase level. I bought black square steel tubing and knock in L corner joiners (also steel covered in plastic) and a piece of 12mm ply from B and Q (cut to size for free) All bolted up and slides out from under the couch base easy peasy. Used this weekend and does the same job table used to for £30 and weight saving of more than 10 kgs including cheap lightweight table kept in boot. MH looks much more spacious as well. Just finished some led strips as well running off 4 zone remote. Smart. Bob



what a great idea -  next time i go to the van i will measure the table width and see if i can do something very similar as i have a plywood base under one of my lounge seats which might suffice.....


----------



## wildebus (Sep 3, 2018)

depending on how much you are remodelling, this type of pull-out setup is popular in Campers and is very DIY-able....





These are using straight planks of wood for slats. Much lighter then solid sheet of ply to carry around and also move around when making up and closing up bed. (I prefer to use bed slats from IKEA however. Very light and strong and have that little curve for extra bounce and strength).


----------



## davep10000 (Sep 3, 2018)

The aircon system must be about 30Kg worth if you dont need it!!


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 3, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> The aircon system must be about 30Kg worth if you dont need it!!
> View attachment 67088




thanks Dave... on wednesday  i am taking van for last minute checks to my old garage who love me and my van..   (me more than the van!!)   and i will ask the owner what he thinks and how long it might take, but i would probably have to leave that till i return...   but that much  30kg extra storage is well worth having.   i cant imagine me using the A/C  (even if was capable of being re-gassed)  as i understand A/C  is only useful when driving and would eat up battery power if stationary.  i think i would also have to work out if i have enough spare capacity in my current storage lockers to store an additional  30kgs of stuff if i were to do this.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 3, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> The aircon system must be about 30Kg worth if you dont need it!!
> View attachment 67088




this could be interesting....    but probably not till the autumn...   thanks dave


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 3, 2018)

Going right back to the original thought of dual purpose stuff, I've got  a few daft bits and bobs that double up. Nothing earth-shattering or  weight-saving but I'll set the ball rolling... I'd love to hear about  other people's ideas too.

Obviously, teatowels double as  rattle-stoppers when on the move. The pan bit of my dustpan and brush  has a strong rubber strip along the edge, so it doubles as a squeegy to  clean down the bathroom/shower tray, etc. 

I've got a potato peeler that doubles as a cheese slice for sandwiches and the like... this sort of thing.




Love  those silicon heat mats... I've got a large one for hot pans etc but it  doubles as a non-slip mat on the worktop and to keep the kettle out of mischief when  I'm driving. Two smaller ones can be for smaller pans, as coasters or used to get hot  double-handled things out of the oven. Talking of which, my grill pan  doubles as an oven baking tin and my 2 decent pans can be used on the  hob and in the oven but mostly I use a little steamer set which, as  someone else said, doubles as a colander. Oh and I've got one of those  silicon pan lids that just flop onto any pan.

My cab passenger  seat was raised up years ago to swivel, meaning whoever sits there needs  a footrest of some kind, or their feet swing like a child in a high  chair  I bought a large, flattish, click-lock storage box for all my  sewing, mending, sticking and fixing bits & pieces and that doubles  as a footrest and is stored under the seat.

I've got one of those  Fiamma awning centre rails that I store upright in the window tie-backs  by the passenger seat... it's doubles as my day to day coat hook!

Rather  than use a box or folding crate, I've got all my cleaning bits and  pieces stored in an old washing up bowl, which doubles as a foot bath or  outside dirty jobs bowl, like scrubbing the bbq, etc. Yes, I dettol it  after feet have been in there! :lol-053:

I've  also got a couple of old phones on board with PAYG sims for different  companies to my normal phone... mainly to cover all bases because I'd  hate to be stranded alone in the middle of nowhere without a signal.  Anyhoo, I put music on these old phones and bluetooth them to a speaker,  so they double as media centres.


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 3, 2018)

hairydog said:


> We use a small, flexible rubber bucket to store cleaning materials. Very useful, very adaptable.



Excellent idea HD but I get teased a lot for being an epic cleaner... afraid a bucket wouldn't be big enough for me! :raofl:
I do have a squishable bucket in my locker though and that's used for all sorts.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 3, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> Going right back to the original thought of dual purpose stuff, I've got  a few daft bits and bobs that double up. Nothing earth-shattering or  weight-saving but I'll set the ball rolling... I'd love to hear about  other people's ideas too.
> 
> Obviously, teatowels double as  rattle-stoppers when on the move. The pan bit of my dustpan and brush  has a strong rubber strip along the edge, so it doubles as a squeegy to  clean down the bathroom/shower tray, etc.
> 
> ...



This is one i can definitely so very easily, thank you, i also recently started using my Aldi Bio washing up liquid which i had previously only used for the Cassette for my laundry as well....   DOH ...  only took me 2 years to work that one out !!

Thank you


----------



## bobj808 (Sep 3, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Slats are much better than a board for a bed base, because they allow the mattress to breathe. Otherwise, there will be mould underneath in time.



To be fair, we only use the front bed occasionally and it uses the couch cushions which I don't think will be particularly breathable. If it was the main bed I would maybe go for slats, although more work than making goalposts out of box steel, drill some holes through the crossbar, clamp the ply to it, drill through and fix it with gutter bolts which are dome headed. Took me half an hour at most, job done. And it is extremely light. Bob.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 3, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> The aircon system must be about 30Kg worth if you dont need it!!
> View attachment 67088



Dave i am taking the van to my garage in 2 days for pre-trip checks...    what tyre pressures do you use ?   i have 4WD tyres.   thanks


----------



## davep10000 (Sep 3, 2018)

I use 2.4 Bar (35psi) front, 3.0 bar (44psi) rear - which seems about right for road use (This is on the vehicle as recommended as well).
I sometimes go a bit higher on a longer trip, or fully laden - say 2.6 / 3.2 bar.



Dave.


----------



## Caz (Sep 3, 2018)

My dog is dual purpose. In fact he has more than two uses:

1. Large hot water bottle if weather is cold.
2. Barks loudly if strangers approach van.
3. Wakes me up in morning if I sleep too long.
4. Makes me go out for healthy exercise even when it is cold and wet.
5. Pre-washes all pots and pans to avoid greasy bits going down the plughole and into the grey waste.
6. Cleans out all jars, plastic containers and tins so I don't have to waste hot water washing them for the recycling.

Although he couldn't really be classed as a weight saving item.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 3, 2018)

Caz said:


> My dog is dual purpose. In fact he has more than two uses:
> 
> 1. Large hot water bottle if weather is cold.
> 2. Barks loudly if strangers approach van.
> ...



I'm sure you think all this practices are so admirable...    but being a non-dog person they  fill me with horror to be honest  -  especially 5 and 6   !!!   but you may have been joking about those...    who knows ??


----------



## ricc (Sep 4, 2018)

Why a potato peeler or cheese slices?

A couple of sharp knives, one small one large does it all .

Even thrown out the cork screw.... Screw top bottles or boxes.

Only buy ring pull cans Sono need for a tin opener either.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 4, 2018)

rockape said:


> Your hardly trying to fly a B17 back to an airfield after enemy action over Germany.
> By the way ,you have forgotten all of the machine guns, dingys and radio set.



Agreed the 2 situations can hardly be compared, That's why for instance I wouldn't advocate jettisoning excess diesel as
a weight saving measure, or attempts to get back to base weight legal. I was just proposing 'sensible' weight saving measures in the context of m/homing ! Nor would I advise, say throwing out a pair of knickers  from a moving m/home, that would be a measure too far. LOL 

One mans (or womans) ruthlessness is an others extravagance.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 4, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Agreed the 2 situations can hardly be compared, That's why for instance I wouldn't advocate jettisoning excess diesel as
> a weight saving measure, or attemptsts to get back to base weight legal. I was just proposing 'sensible' weight saving measures in the context of m/homing ! Nor would I advise, *say throwing out a pair of knickers  from a moving m/home*, that would be a measure too far. LOL
> 
> One mans (or womans) ruthlessness is an others extravagance.




oh i dont know...   there are some on here might not want to own up to following me for such a purpose.... but slunk away when they realised i had arrived at the laundrette......  i have my standards   -  honestly i do !!!


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 4, 2018)

ricc said:


> *Why a potato peeler or cheese slices?*
> 
> A couple of sharp knives, one small one large does it all .
> 
> ...



You could make chips out of my peelings if I try to use a knife! The cheese slice bit is just a bonus :raofl:


----------



## Martlet (Sep 4, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i am redoing my spreadsheet for weight ready for the next trip.  i am trying to be ruthless and looking at each item and thinking  -  does this have at least one use?  is it really essential?
> 
> have our community got some interesting  dual-triple-purpose items in their vans?
> 
> Tips for getting weight down....      thank you



Good afternoon,

If you drink tea, boil water and tea leaves/bags in an enamelled iron "Billy" , and then pour direct into cup (use strainer for loose tea leaves). No need for additional tea pot.
Billy also gets used for boiling water to make coffee or for washing.

My biggest weight saving has been the removal of the front passenger seat and its base (six bolts, that are returned to their holes in the floor); almost 3 stone ( about 19 kg). 
The extra area in the front of the van will take a folding bicycle and other items, which may also reduce the load on the rear axle. 
The redundant seat and base now occupy a position in my conservatory from where I can view the urban wild life in comfort. 

Regards,
Martlet.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 4, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> You could make chips out of my peelings if I try to use a knife! The cheese slice bit is just a bonus :raofl:


I was going to say the difference in waste between using a knife and using a peeler would be more than a potato peeler would weigh (and take up in room for that matter)


(Weirdly I love peeling potatoes and can do a full Sunday dinners worth in around 90 seconds  )


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 4, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I was going to say the difference in waste between using a knife and using a peeler would be more than a potato peeler would weigh (and take up in room for that matter)
> 
> 
> (*Weirdly I love peeling potatoes and can do a full Sunday dinners worth in around 90 seconds*  )



I think you're the only other person I've met who enjoys the challenge of speed peeling potatoes as much as I do... or at least the only person who's confessed  :raofl: 
For me it's a case of finding some fun in an otherwise mundane task.

Maybe we should organise a competitive 'peel off' next time we're at a meet - all-comers welcome :wacko:


----------



## wildebus (Sep 4, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> I think you're the only other person I've met who enjoys the challenge of speed peeling potatoes as much as I do... or at least the only person who's confessed  :raofl:
> For me it's a case of finding some fun in an otherwise mundane task.
> 
> Maybe we should organise a competitive 'peel off' next time we're at a meet - all-comers welcome :wacko:



Sounds like a plan 
Maybe we should cancel the Chip Shop run and get a big chip pan to go over the fire pit?


----------



## ricc (Sep 5, 2018)

why bother peeling... buy washed spuds and cook em peel and all


----------



## mark61 (Sep 5, 2018)

peels my favourite bit


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2018)

ricc said:


> why bother peeling... buy washed spuds and cook em peel and all


Ever tried making smooth mash with unpeeled boiled potatoes?


Sorry. You may have tried.  Ever SUCCEEDED making smooth mash with unpeeled boiled potatoes?


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 5, 2018)

ricc said:


> why bother peeling... buy washed spuds and cook em peel and all





mark61 said:


> peels my favourite bit



Definitely agree with you both for boiled, baked and fork crushed... but mash and roasties? :tongue:


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 5, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Ever tried making smooth mash with unpeeled boiled potatoes?
> 
> 
> Sorry. You may have tried.  Ever SUCCEEDED making smooth mash with unpeeled boiled potatoes?



i couldn't work this out for ages...  i read it as ""smooth  mash with  unboiled peeled potatoes"" ....  huh ????


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2018)

Actually .... I have a confession .... I haven't mashed any potatoes recently as I have discovered a really nice instant mash product from the USA.

Creamy Mash by Honest Earth.  I got it from Costco, but available from eBay sellers and from Amazon as well - 
Honest Earth All Natural Instant Creamy Mashed Potatoes Approx 48 Servings 8 Sachets- 6 Servings Each 1088g: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery 

It is honestly really really nice when made as directed and ideal for taking in your camper or motorhome  (and it is amazing hoew much a small packet makes!)


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i couldn't work this out for ages...  i read it as ""smooth  mash with  unboiled peeled potatoes"" ....  huh ????


You'd have to ask David Blaine how to make that one


----------



## Byronic (Sep 5, 2018)

You don't need to carry heavy spuds. Delicious Smash spuds weigh next to nothing.


----------



## R0B (Sep 5, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Actually .... I have a confession .... I haven't mashed any potatoes recently as I have discovered a really nice instant mash product from the USA.
> 
> Creamy Mash by Honest Earth.  I got it from Costco, but available from eBay sellers and from Amazon as well -
> Honest Earth All Natural Instant Creamy Mashed Potatoes Approx 48 Servings 8 Sachets- 6 Servings Each 1088g: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery
> ...



I like mash but I'd struggle to eat 6 servings at one go (don't judge me!) - once packet is opened can you decant into airtight container or do you have to cook the lot?


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2018)

R0B said:


> I like mash but I'd struggle to eat 6 servings at one go (don't judge me!) - once packet is opened can you decant into airtight container or do you have to cook the lot?


the sachets don't look like a 6 serving which is why you must follow the instructions for volumes as it makes a load!
I do about half the packet, then use a bag clip (from IKEA) to reseal the sachet and then put it back in the sealed containers I used for this kind of stuff and boil in the bag rice, etc (rodent deterent!)


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 5, 2018)

nothing will make me forget  " For Mash get Smash" Advert with outrageously stupid miniature  VERY-low tech aliens  -   never bought dried spuds since !!!


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> nothing will make me forget  " For Mash get Smash" Advert with outrageously stupid miniature  VERY-low tech aliens  -   never bought dried spuds since !!!



Awww 
don't you say to yourself everytime you see a campervan with someone trying to save weight by leaving the Potato Peeler at home "They peel them with their metal knives" :egg:


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 5, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Awww
> don't you say to yourself everytime you see a campervan with someone trying to save weight by leaving the Potato Peeler at home "They peel them with their metal knives" :egg:



I see   the michael is being taken yet again of my pathetic attempts to be a good and safe vaner  !!!!   Never will i reach the dizzy heights of the WC  standards of perfection   -   but  -  let me tell you i have ONE small sharp knife which acts as kitchen knife/eating knife/scraper/poking tool/general prodding implement and i Dont have a potato peeler.....  Beat that .....


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> I see   the michael is being taken yet again of my pathetic attempts to be a good and safe vaner  !!!!   Never will i reach the dizzy heights of the WC  standards of perfection   -   but  -  let me tell you i have ONE small sharp knife which acts as kitchen knife/eating knife/scraper/poking tool/general prodding implement and i Dont have a potato peeler.....  Beat that .....


You are being very sensible lookng at the major things.  
People suggesting saving weight by things like leaving potato peelers behind though are a different matter!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi ya DG,
I think it’s a great idea for when doing a Major ‘Clean & Air’ of all Lockers Nooks & Crannies to Not Put Anything back in the Draws, Cupboards Or Lockers that you haven’t used for a few months as you can simply do without it !.
I’ve done this several times now, & I can honestly say I haven’t missed anything that I’ve given away or chucked, Even now I have several COMPLETELY empty cupboards, My Tools & Spares are Minimal, & I know where everything is & is easily acceptable without Furkeling about through the ‘Just in case’ bits n bobs.
As some might remember as it’s just me aboard I even took 11 Doors off (Yes I DO mean 11) that has made the living space MUCH more ‘Liveable’ Took My Awning off, Safari room & Associated Bits, The Nest is Ticketed to 4500kg
I’m currently running at around the 3700kg as the Norm (Weighed recently). So I’m a great believer in just because you ‘Have’ the Space & Payload capacity, it doesn’t mean that you have to ‘Use’ it !.

OH, & I LOVE packet Potatoe, as I do Cider, Donuts, Cous Cous, Rice, Pasta, Biscuits For Dunkies, & all sorts of rubbish that isn’t good for me.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm a great believer in removing cupboard doors. I did that and now have so much more cupboard space. True, everything is now on the floor,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2018)

I just got fed up with doing a Door dance ensuring that Say the Bedroom One was closed in order for me to open the Hanging wardrobe one, or Having to Kneel one way to open one half of the Under Bed Locker To then have to close that & have to re position to open the second door to then access the other half of the Same space, Nightmare!


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 6, 2018)

NZ  is the nest all sorted now engine wise?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> NZ  is the nest all sorted now engine wise?



Yeah it does seem absolutely fine, So Definitely the Oil Cooler was the Problem & The Work done to bypass it is a cure. Yesterday I done a 8hr Drive all in one hit, Then Stopped for Fuel (£90 !!) Ok & a further £13 on Harry Ramsdens Legendary Fish n Chips, Then with both of us fully Fuelled drove a further 2 HRs before Parking Up, Then This Morning After doing The Nests Engine checks I’ve done another 2 HRs & Just Parked Up now for some Exercise in the form of Walking Up to the very end of the pull in to a Favourite Butty van of mine for a Sausage n Egg Butty. 
So all seems good,,,Phew !

I will also post this on the other thread


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 6, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah it does seem absolutely fine, So Definitely the Oil Cooler was the Problem & The Work done to bypass it is a cure. Yesterday I done a 8hr Drive all in one hit, Then Stopped for Fuel (£90 !!) Ok & a further £13 on Harry Ramsdens Legendary Fish n Chips, Then with both of us fully Fuelled drove a further 2 HRs before Parking Up, Then This Morning After doing The Nests Engine checks I’ve done another 2 HRs & Just Parked Up now for some Exercise in the form of Walking Up to the very end of the pull in to a Favourite Butty van of mine for a Sausage n Egg Butty.
> So all seems good,,,Phew !
> 
> I will also post this on the other thread



good sounds like its problem solved...  8 hours in one hit WOW   you must have been cream crackered !!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> good sounds like its problem solved...  8 hours in one hit WOW   you must have been cream crackered !!!



Well I wanted to give it a good test, So from Bude A39,A316,M5,M6 Then a Few jiggly bits to the West & The Morcome Estuary seems a good run with just about all the Driving conditions you can imagine to put the Nest & The Bypass surgery through its paces, I’m now however WAY over the other way 



Oh I love my Lifestyle,,,

So how’s the vehicle weight loss going DG ?.
What WAS the weight?, & What is it NOW ?.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 6, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well I wanted to give it a good test, So from Bude A39,A316,M5,M6 Then a Few jiggly bits to the West & The Morcome Estuary seems a good run with just about all the Driving conditions you can imagine to put the Nest & The Bypass surgery through its paces, I’m now however WAY over the other way
> View attachment 67176
> 
> Oh I love my Lifestyle,,,
> ...



i had it weighed and i am ok - under the weight required.  The excel weight spread sheet i made last year was  really useful guide.   thing is ....   since then  -   one or two wee items have gone in  -  but dont tell anyone !!!


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> ...My Tools & Spares are Minimal, & I know where everything is & is easily acceptable without Furkeling about through the ‘Just in case’ bits n bobs.......


That is always a tricky one ... what do you take "just in case" and what to leave behind!
I had a problem with my LED Light Bar a couple of nights ago and investigated yesterday morning. Despite being at home I decided to sort out and repair with just what I had in the van to see if I had enough (and maybe too much?).  
Sorted it out (needed Ladder, mechanical and electrical tools) and didn't touch 95% of what tools I was carrying "just in case" - so today I am re-evaluating what I _really _need to carry.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2018)

Good luck with that decision as well lol lol,
The thing is that to MY mind I only kept The tools & Bits that I would need for Everyday Maintenance That I keep in a Easily assessable small Briefcase type box, & for the more complicated but Realistic repairs I have in a Larger Box & to be fair, I’ve always had what I needed to date, but you just KNOW that something is going to happen now don’t you lol lol.


----------



## trixie88 (Sep 6, 2018)

removed a rather heavy table.....now use a plastic one which we can use inside or outside of van.........

large fry pan which can be used for muti purpose cooking etc......


----------



## Byronic (Sep 6, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Good luck with that decision as well lol lol,
> The thing is that to MY mind I only kept The tools & Bits that I would need for Everyday Maintenance That I keep in a Easily assessable small Briefcase type box, & for the more complicated but Realistic repairs I have in a Larger Box & to be fair, I’ve always had what I needed to date, but you just KNOW that something is going to happen now don’t you lol lol.



Keep within easy jogging range of a Screwfix branch say 15 miles!, and buy only
when required or in emergency.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2018)

Lol, lol, lol JOG !, LOL LOL, JOGGING !

No NO,

I don’t do ‘Jogging’, Although I DO Roll Very well in deed !.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Keep within easy jogging range of a Screwfix branch say 15 miles!, and buy only
> when required or in emergency.


Hmmm.  What if you nearest Screwfix is 30 miles away - even from your home!

So I always keep Wire Crimpers in my kit.  and Spare Ones in case those break.  and Backup ones in case the Spare ones break.  and failing that, got crimpers that use a hammer (and got a spare hammer in case the first hammer breaks). 

Hmmmm. Maybe I need to revise my Crimper collection?  (not got any for my hair you see....)


----------



## Byronic (Sep 6, 2018)

Cripes that's a lot of crimpers! 

Even though I don't have payload restrictions within reason (1.9t) I still restrict the tools I
take on my 4/5 month annual road trip. I dislike the clutter and unnecessary weight. Bearing in mind I never take out breakdown cover due to the hassle involved in obtaining it. So typically, I take a socket set, but never
a torque wrench. A multi head screw driver instead of separates. A foot pump, not a battery sapper,
with a couple of levers and cramping with one of the m/bike securing ratchet strap it's entirely feasible to change and inflate a tyre if needs be. Perhaps surprisingly I carry a Gunson Eezibleed, but on an old vehicle a seal going on the brake system or the clutch is a real possibility, I carry repair seal kits they take up milk carton space. and the list goes on and on....

I may be wrong, but somehow I don't think it likely Delicagirl would be too interested in these weight saving tips.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 6, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Cripes that's a lot of crimpers!
> 
> Even though I don't have payload restrictions within reason (1.9t) I still restrict the tools I
> take on my 4/5 month annual road trip. I dislike the clutter and unnecessary weight. Bearing in mind I never take out breakdown cover due to the hassle involved in obtaining it. So typically, I take a socket set, but never
> ...



thank you   i have no vehicle repair skills of any sort and so have always paid for Recovery protection and they have helped me out when the van has broken down. i do carry some spare parts   belts and lamps etc etc and a basic tool kit in case a passing mechanic might want to help me out in an emergency.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2018)

We were very lucky in that last time we broke down it was right outside a little garage with a very helpful mechanic! That was the "old van!"


----------



## ricc (Sep 8, 2018)

I would have thought that most passing mechanics would have their own tools.,
I even keep a basic toolkit in the wife's car..... It'll only ever get used if I'm driving it.

More to the point if you're stopped and then have to drive to a weighbridge you've got the chance to dump water if you've got dump valves fitted that can be operated from driver's seat.... Could easy dump a hundred kilo.  Would need a setup to drip out over a few hundred yards rarther than cause a noticable flood.     Wouldn't work with a modern vosa mobile roadside setup. But how often do we see them.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 8, 2018)

hairydog said:


> My luckiest breakdown was in a car. I was driving a VW Scirocco and suddenly the clutch pedal fell to the floor. I pulled over to the side of the road and looked: the clutch cable outer had pulled through the bulkhead: its hole bridged a gap between panels. Bad design fault!
> 
> By coincidence I was right outside a VW main dealers. I walked over to their parts counter and explained the problem
> 
> ...


Not as dramatic but reminds me when I was driving my Vauxhall Viva back home from College in London on a Friday afternoon. Every time I pressed the clutch I heard a worrying noise which got worse each time. Cable starting to break  and driving on the A4 in West London tricky to avoid using it, especially on a Friday at rush hour. 
Anyway, managed to make it last and as I got home 40 miles later and drove into the Driveway and pressed the clutch in, the cable finally gave up and snapped.
Like you say... Some days you strike lucky


----------

